# Bella Hadid - walking the runway during the Christian Dior Haute Couture Fall/Winter 2016/17 show as part of the Paris Fashion Week 04.07.2016 x5



## brian69 (6 Juli 2016)

​


----------



## leo11 (15 Sep. 2016)

danke für die schönen bilder


----------



## froitfeld (18 März 2018)

thanx for dior


----------

